# Finishing Cypress



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive been thinking about using Cypress for an entry bench to be located in the breezeway of our house. Im leaning toward cypress for its ability to withstand weather changes and the occasional pooling of water from boots and shoes.

It won't be an outside bench but it will be subject to the outside tempatures and humidity.

Anyone have any finishing tips for Cypress lumber?


----------



## Kalijah (Apr 1, 2009)

I live in south Louisiana and we use cypress on LOTS of things. It is a soft wood that will show a dent if you look at it wrong. So in my projects with Cypress, I chose a "Tough" finish and used wipe on poly. I chose that b/c it's not as hard and won't crack like the harder finishes out there when and if the project gets bumped and dinged. Cypress takes a stain really well in the projects i've done. If there is an outdoor situation, cypress is a fantastic wood to use.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't used it for years, but I believe that Cypress tends to blotch when stained. If you can get a 2' - 3' piece, cut some sample blanks and run some tests.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldn't know what to do without you guys around here … thanks a million.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Cypress is one of those woods that just get better with age and exposure. I have cypress cabinets in the kitchen; they are finished with a penetrating oil. If you want to put some type of finish on it how about using a deck and siding product. They are made for exposure to snow and water.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill have to look into that barbara … i appreciate your insight. Welcome to lumberjocks by the way!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

My latest thought it to first use dewaxed shellac as a conditioner and then maybe some sort of tinted BLO mixture and finish with wipe on poly. Id like to achieve a dark finish. Any thoughts?


----------



## clafollett (Feb 17, 2011)

I would go with Cabot's Jarrah Brown transparent exterior stain. I'm using it on our Cedar fence. Cedar has built in oils similar to cypress. The stain looks so nice! See my user image for color darkness. The image is currently showing the rough side of the cedar. The 1×4 strips at the top and bottom of the fence show the smooth side.

Its very easy to work with and water is impenetrable. As long as your cypress is dried out enough, it should take fairly well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks clafollett … im going to pick up the lumber this weekend. Its been a few months without any real projects going on and with the weather turning (maybe) im startin to feel some new life.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ressurecting a post here:

Im still a ways out on finishing this project but i was looking for opinions on my latest and greatest finishing idea:

Step 1: coat with dewaxed shellac
Step 2: flood coat with General Finishes Dye Stain, wipe off
Step 3 - 5: 3 coats of wipe on poly

Whattaya think?

Project is an entry bench with 2 fold up seats for storage and a boot rack underneath, located in an unheated / uncooled breezeway, inside but subject to outside temperatures and humidity.


----------

